# Farewell Balti



## GreenRunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Farewell Balti !! We miss you so much. You were such a big part of our household and free range for the two years you were with us. Balti, a great guy, whose spirit lives on !! We'll see you at the Bridge.


----------



## binkies (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He was a real cutie  Hugs to you from us all.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 25, 2007)

Im so sorry.

Balti was so handsome. Was he a cottontail?

RIP Balti


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 26, 2007)

He looks like my Cloverbunny. She's a cottontail. Where did you get him? and what happened? I'm so sorry you lost him - they are such little dolls.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. 

He was definitely a cutie and he does look like a cottontail how cute


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss. He was adorable (and looking at his legs/feet he does look likea cotton). What a special boy.

Rest in Peace Balti.


----------



## GreenRunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, Balti was an eastern cottontail. He was brought home in the mouth of a co-workers dog when he was a small baby. We were then called to rescue him. He lived with us for the next two years. He slept under our bed during the day and roamed the house after sunset. He was completely housebroken and used a 24" square hutch that we left open for him in the kitchen as his restroom. He never sprayed and was a complete darling. Balti did not like to be handled but would come close to us and sprawl out next to us in the living room. 

We did not know about the proper bunny diet when we had him and he got too much sweet fruits. His teeth decayed badly and we took him to a rabbit savy vet for dental work. He was placed under anesthesia and had several molars removed. As he came out of the anesthesia he had a cardiac arrest and died in our arms.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 27, 2007)

*GreenRunner wrote: *


> ...he had a cardiac arrest and died in our arms.



:bigtears:So sorry. 



sas :cry1:


----------



## Ivory (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe that we know each other through MySpace. I'm friends with a guy, who had a cottontail named Balti, who passed away at the vet's when he got dental work done, and now has a Dwarf Hotot named Kiwi and some other animals.

I'm so sorry for the loss of Balti. When a cottontail dies it's always upsetting to me because I think that people who rehabilitate cottontails are wonderful.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous. 

:sad:


----------



## m.e. (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy :rainbow:


----------

